# Look what i ordered today...



## WhiteLotus (Feb 27, 2009)

Well it is a Powercolor 4850, slightly overclocked. i spent the extra bit on it because of the quietness of it, even under load - which hopefully will mean i can run it (cue Lionel Richie) _all night long_. Should arrive with me tomorrow.
I know it isn't a 9800GTX or what have you, but it should certainly pump out a few more PPD than my current 3850.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 27, 2009)

It does looks sweet! You never have to *HAVE* the high end style stuff. That baby will do you good and justice to the 3850.


----------



## MKmods (Feb 27, 2009)

good match for your mobo. Nice always having the option to add another in the future.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Feb 28, 2009)

thanks bud,and yea when i have the time (although i doubt it because of Uni) i might get another and crossfire them


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 28, 2009)

Nice choice dude!

I've been looking at the stock ASUS 4850 as I have a Zalman VF1000 ready to be transplanted. I've decided to save my money as I'm going to wait for the R0 E5200 to be released so that I can start using that wicked new motherboard I bought.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Feb 28, 2009)

Well i got it today and now its up and running... and WOW, this fella is quiet i mean really quiet!

at the moment its getting 2580 PPD on a 511 pointer.

It certainly is faster, the 3850 used to do a % around every four minutes, now its a % every 2-3.

So suffice to say, i am rather happy!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 28, 2009)

Excellent!

Don't forget to update your system specs.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Feb 28, 2009)

Nice one White, heres to more frames of goodness with a generous sprinkling of AA and AF


----------



## Frizz (Feb 28, 2009)

Good stuff mate! 

Weather it be a 9800gtx+ you have or 4850 you're good to go for lots of maxed out gaming for a few years which is more than enough time to save up for a card that would take its place in the future .


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm curious to see how the new 4750 does at folding.  It's a 128bit card but it has GDDR5 memory.  So, which is more important, bits or fast memory?


----------



## Error 404 (Feb 28, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I'm curious to see how the new 4750 does at folding.  It's a 128bit card but it has GDDR5 memory.  So, which is more important, bits or fast memory?



GDDR5 is Quad Data Rate, so for 900 MHz GDDR5 RAM,  it will run at 3600 MHz; GDDR3 @ 900 only runs at 1800 MHz.
So GDDR3 256 bit is about equal in bandwidth to a 128 bit GDDR5 setup.
Unless, of course, I'm completely wrong.


----------



## Gzero (Feb 28, 2009)

If you could stomach the £35 more I would return that and get this: 
Powercolor ATI Radeon HD 4870 1024MB


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 28, 2009)

He's already bought the card hence why I didn't mention the offer on OcUK.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Feb 28, 2009)

na i did look,but i wanted a quiet card, and this one is barely audible.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 28, 2009)

See, I'm extremely tempted to get that 4870, however I know I should wait until the April refresh.


----------



## oily_17 (Feb 28, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I'm curious to see how the new 4750 does at folding.  It's a 128bit card but it has GDDR5 memory.  So, which is more important, bits or fast memory?



As far as Folding goes, it is the shader/core speed that matters the most.I have seen little or no improvement with memory speed on my cards.

Overclocking the shaders and core speed (best bet the shaders) seem to give the biggest boost to Folding performance.

EDIT: Sorry for the OT...nice to know that's a silent card, not a bad thing for folding if you are running it all day.The fan noise can be a pain sometimes with folding.


----------

